# Conehead chippers



## Timberhauler (Mar 14, 2007)

Does anyone have one?Or has anyone used one?..I saw one in the tree trader magazine,and it looks like a quality peice of work.I'm just lookin' for a little feedback.I also think I might like to try one out.


----------



## apocolypticlogr (Mar 14, 2007)

Don't bother with it. My friend up in Oregon had on and it won't anything over a diameter of 1/4 inch with out totaly breaking down.


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Mar 14, 2007)

I run 2, and I'm the UK Conehead dealer. Heres my obserevations, having run Bandits, Morbarks, and a whole host of other chippers - 

The Chipping drum, housing hopper, chassis and tanks are extremely well built. The belt guards and the top roller guards look horrible. The discharge chute on the big (22"+) models is not heavy enough. The Infeed is extremely aggresive, and the cutting system seems very smooth and efficient. The rest of the chipper ie. engines, clutches etc are the same as all the other Michigan brands.
The DC50 is an awsome 12" capacity machine.

The paintwork is very poor. 

Against other brands, they are slightly dearer, but they are very miserly on fuel, and the knife life is excellent. Aslo very easy to work on. 
I have some video footage of various machines on my website.


----------



## CompleteLori (Mar 15, 2007)

Very good cutting system -- other areas of the machine are not so good. We have sold a dozen or so machnes in the past year as well. Had some customer complaints that all the little things break. As far as fuel and productivity -- fair to mid range. We are having some feedback that reflects differences in the original biased reports of EFFICIENCY . I have worked on umpteen feed wheels and hydraulic motors as well as a lot of non throwing issues.

I wouldn't classify this chipper as a Cadillac although it has some very good parts.

I also have several for sale here- 510 -- 185 hp - used 2100 hours
510 -- 125 hp-- used 900 hours 
515- brand new 173 hp Cummins
515 - 500 hours - JD 200 hp 
DC 50 - Brand New - 90 hp 
DC 55 - 45 hours 
Woodsman - 15 x 
Woodsman - 18 x - 170 hp JD - 10 Hours 
Woodsman 730x -- brand new 
[email protected]


----------



## jazak (Mar 15, 2007)

I personally have never owned one but my buddy has their largest model, takes up to 22" & has a 225hp JD I think...its a BEAST will chip just as good as any BB or Morbark and MUCH better then those yellow paper weights know as "Vermeer"..lol...I saw one guy in the Tree Trader has a 06 15" model w/ a 125 JD & he only wants $23K BRAND NEW!!! Worth the try if you ask me because any other 15" chipper is going to be atleast $35K....


----------



## CompleteLori (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes that is a good deal . However that machine is almost three years old.

This dealer has yet to move any machines and he is foolong himself by giving it away.


----------



## CompleteLori (Mar 15, 2007)

It was one of the first three of the DC 50 units made. I sold it to the dealer in Tennessee.

www.completeequip.com


----------

